# Nice Aqua Gordon Dry Gin



## redbrass_ca (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi all!

 Here is a bottle that I keep on display in my kitchen.  I don't think it is uncommon but it has a lovely embossing and a beautiful range of aqua colors.  It has a registered number on the shoulder 610617.  The bottle is 9 inches tall and 3.25 inches wide and it is made in atwo part mold with a nice applied lip.  Does anyone have this specimen and could you share more information

 Thanks

 Thierry G. Papion Nova Scotia


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 12, 2005)

The embossed bottom


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Thierry!  Applied lip is pretty good.  They are pretty common though..I've got one I kept form our big dump/dig site but my friend broke the stopper[&o].  I found another stopper but its earlier than the bottle (they used to have a cork wrap around the stem in case you didn't know)  The dump I pulled this out of was de-commisioned in 1936 so I know mine is at leats that old, it has no applied lip its abm all the way and is more clear than yours and the base has similar markings and includes a stamp of dgc or dcc 12.


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 12, 2005)

try that again..[]






 Hmm still won't work[]


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 12, 2005)

One last try..


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 13, 2005)

How early were the Gorden's Gin bottles made? I have found a couple that are very crude and look to be maybe from the 1870's. I have never heard of a pontiled version.
 Has anyone seen one?


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for all your input.  I am going to do a bit a research to see if I can find more on the company.  I must say few embossed bottles stand out as nicely as this one from a distance. I have many other types of variation of this bottle.  I would gather they are likely worthless to collectors. If you guys have any other pictures to share please send your postings.


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 13, 2005)

Matt, I would also like to know how far back they go after reading this thread!
 Rich, thatnks for the great tips on how to re-make the cork wrap, I was wondering how to do that, mine had it until my partner dropped it on the floor[&o].  But it's good to know that I can still fix one up for it[].
 Thierry, please let us know if you find any other info on the company, I'd sure like to know more.  I also wanted to tell you that the dealer that buys from me pays me about $4.00 fro each of these bottles I sell him, I dont know what he gets, but thats my cut and well worth it as I dig probably one every other week..[]


----------



## Bottleman (Mar 13, 2005)

I am not sure when the first Gordonâ€™s was made but here is a pic of my two oldest ones. They are square bottle, mold blown, and have a light green color. Does anyone else have this early style? I dug these at a really nice dump here where I live but my crazy friend tunneled under the paved parking lot about it and we both got the boot. We would go there every day for weeks until after a rain storm when a 5X5 piece of the parking lot collapsed in. I later herd that it cost the man over $1500 to get it repaired and to cover the hole hill (the dump) below the lot with huge rocks so no one else could dig there. []

 ~~Tom


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 14, 2005)

I found a picture on Ebay of what these bottles looked like with the paper label.  As well as a picture of Mr Alexander Grodon Was found on the net.  He started making his gin back in 1746.  The product went to three distillation process to give it purity.  His receipe was kept secret for many years

 Thierry


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 14, 2005)

here is the bottle


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 14, 2005)

Seen from the front


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 14, 2005)

Mr. Alexander Gordon painting


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello,
 I also have a limeish green Gor Gin like the pic you have of the 2......
   Im not sure of a price due to the age,....


----------

